# Help ! first time lone mover to work in Sharm!



## Crash_Bandit89 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi there im from the uk and completely new to this!
i recently got back to the uk after an amazing holiday, then i got offered a job, obviously i took it!
im 24 now so i want to take the opportunity by its horns!
just need information on visa prices etc, i looked on the Egyptian Consulate in the uk and the business/ work visa is £91 (sterling ) and the permit is £35 (sterling) if i apply for the visa how soon should i do it and can i apply for the work permit on behalf of my new employer?
i have tried to contact the consulate in london several times to no avail, so i ask again..... HELP!!!!
im hoping to be out there in march
the work will be in entertainment i have been told the pay is 300 dollars possible 600dollars.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the form


Congratulations on being offered a job.. 

You cannot apply for a work permit your employer should do this and if he wont or expects you to pay it then I would not take the position, 

Your salary... why is no definite amount stated surely they know how much they are going to pay, my bet is it will be £300 if they were going to offer 6 they would have stated that 
I am guessing you get accommodation and food included in your package?

I do not know the cost of living in Sharm but $300 wouldn't go far in Cairo. 


It will be a great adventure for you and I am sure you will have a ball but always remember to have your return fare available, don't believe everything you are told, and the trouble you are having with the Egyptian consulate in London... that is how the whole of Egypt runs. 

Good luck on your adventure 

Maiden


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Crash_Bandit89 said:


> Hi there im from the uk and completely new to this!
> i recently got back to the uk after an amazing holiday, then i got offered a job, obviously i took it!
> im 24 now so i want to take the opportunity by its horns!
> just need information on visa prices etc, i looked on the Egyptian Consulate in the uk and the business/ work visa is £91 (sterling ) and the permit is £35 (sterling) if i apply for the visa how soon should i do it and can i apply for the work permit on behalf of my new employer?
> ...


My guess is you have been offered a job in animation.....if so the usual rates are between 200-400$ but depends on what hotel and what nationality.....worst job in the world as long hours for poor pay.


----------



## Crash_Bandit89 (Nov 1, 2013)

*thanks*

All i want to know is as well as all of the above is do i have to book an appointment to Egyptian consulate? If so how soon should i book one if needed? And is it best to get one way because as in staying for a year (in getting all inclusive where in staying and working) they have said they will pay for flight home? Yes its with animation team, what about taxes etc back home what happens with that? I know these seem daft questions to ask but i want as much help as possible! Also insurance what should i get and best places to get from ?????


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Crash_Bandit89 said:


> All i want to know is as well as all of the above is do i have to book an appointment to Egyptian consulate? If so how soon should i book one if needed? And is it best to get one way because as in staying for a year (in getting all inclusive where in staying and working) they have said they will pay for flight home? Yes its with animation team, what about taxes etc back home what happens with that? I know these seem daft questions to ask but i want as much help as possible! Also insurance what should i get and best places to get from ?????


I don't think you read the replies above
You do not apply for the visa your company does.
Let them do it all for you - it's their responsibility


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Not sure why you think you need to book an appointment with the Consulate, all most workers do is turn up hare, buy a visa at the airport and the employer sorts the rest.
Bear in mind that many employers do not bother with work permits but this may be changing after the latest crackdown. Either way you cannot apply on your own, your employer must do it once you are here. I was also told, by a legal secretary here, that a work visa in Hurghada costs 1,500 egp plus lawyers fees, but Sharm may be different.
I would still say go for it, and make the most of your time here. You may love it but if you don't 
you can always leave.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> Not sure why you think you need to book an appointment with the Consulate, all most workers do is turn up hare, buy a visa at the airport and the employer sorts the rest.
> Bear in mind that many employers do not bother with work permits but this may be changing after the latest crackdown. Either way you cannot apply on your own, your employer must do it once you are here. I was also told, by a legal secretary here, that a work visa in Hurghada costs 1,500 egp plus lawyers fees, but Sharm may be different.
> I would still say go for it, and make the most of your time here. You may love it but if you don't
> you can always leave.


But be aware that when you get your tourist visa you will have to extend it to stay there and an extended tourist visa has work not permitted stamped on it...so if your employer doesn't get you a work permit you are working illegally and if caught risk being deported.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*Ali-babaa's*



hurghadapat said:


> But be aware that when you get your tourist visa you will have to extend it to stay there and an extended tourist visa has work not permitted stamped on it...so if your employer doesn't get you a work permit you are working illegally and if caught risk being deported.


Finally, Egypt is full of people that promise much but never deliver.


Eco-Mariner.


----------

